# What was your first car?



## exmercedesowner (Mar 3, 2006)

It'd be interesting to hear what everyone's first car was. What do you remember about it? 

Mine was a used 1979 320i. It needed a bit of welding on its undercarriage before it passed inspection one year and it was horrible in the snow.


----------



## Ridgeway (Jun 25, 2004)

'95 318i

I recall turning the A/C off, leaning forward, & trying to pedal to merge onto the xpressway @ a decent speed.


----------



## exmercedesowner (Mar 3, 2006)

That's right, turning off the AC did help acceleration a bit.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

A similar thread ran a couple years ago though an update from all the new B'festers is needed.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Mine.........A 96 Hyundai Accent......I hated that car with a passion....But now I miss it..........I sold it to a salvage yard for $60 dollars...........Guy said it was equvilent to 200 beers cans


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

The same car I have now. '92 325i. Love my car, gonna be tough to see it go in a month or so.


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

1968 Pontiac GTO, 350 HP, Hurst His/Hers shifter on a Turbo 400 automatic trans. No need to turn off the A/C, ever


----------



## M Style III (May 6, 2006)

1972 Chevy Vega GT. Put 2 engines in it, LOL...

Next car was a 1979 e21 and I've been hooked ever since...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

M Style III said:


> 1972 Chevy Vega GT. Put 2 engines in it, LOL...
> 
> Next car was a 1979 e21 and I've been hooked ever since...


I had a 1974 Chevrolet Vega HB, and it wasn't even a GT. With automatic and A/C, it couldn't get out of its own way... The body rotted something fierce too...

I drove my Dad's 1978 e21 to my senior prom in 1978.

:thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Never owned anything but German cars. 

80 Ford Fiesta Ghia made by Ford-Werke, AG in Saarbruecken, Germany. Love those 12" wheels. :eeps:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

'55 Chevey Bel Air 2 door (NOT hardtop)

Mods:

'57 Buick 364 V8 with Isky cam, Tompson Al pistons 30 over, Carter AFB, Hooker headers, blanced polished and ported.
Borg Warner T10 close ratio
Al flywheel
Husrt shifter
4.11 posi rear

Also no need to ever turn off the add on aftermarket A/C which did very little in the way of cooling.  

On a good day, 10 MPG, on a bad day around 7 - 8 mg.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

my first car is the one I have now, 1986 325es. Its a great car. It has 180,000 miles and still running strong!


----------



## OlyVR (May 5, 2006)

1979 Ford Capri III
1.6l inline 4 w/ a rip-roaring 72hp (it didn't have enough power to get out of it's own way)


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

1977 Mercedes 300D. No A/C and AM only radio. Bought with 149K miles in 1993. Still somewhere in the family. Here's a pic of one that was the same color,


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

A 1964 Corvair Monza 2 door, that I got from my grandparents. They had painted it robin's egg blue Rustoleum, with brushes and a roller of course. :rofl: It was a very reliable car, and got decent mileage, which was a good thing in the first gas crisis in '73. I drove it everywhere up until 1978, when my dad took it over. He drove it until 1982, when the engine seized at 204,000 miles. The floor and lower pan was rotting away pretty well at that point, so it was scrapped. Not a bad car at all, no matter what Ralph Nader had to say about it.


----------



## Kelso (Aug 30, 2005)

1989 240sx fastback. bought it for 700 with a blown motor. dropped a grand into it, got rear ended a month later totalling the car. then i bought a 1990 and sold it for my bimmer:thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

1983 Ford EXP

I bought it myself and I think I might have replaced just about every belt and pump on that POS between 1990 and 92.


----------



## SWISS (Apr 3, 2005)

79 e12 528i, solid as a rock and could beat it's shadow merging on the highway. 178K and for 1,100 a jewel, started everytime.:thumbup: I luv BMW's.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

1983 Dodge Omni with 1.7L VW motor. The engine was great, but the rest of the car fell apart around it and it ended up in the junk yard with only 90k miles on it when it was 7 years old.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

'63 Dodge Dart, with 2 speed push-button transmission. 

I spent most of my meagre paycheck at the time replacing just about everything on it, although the body was pristine for some odd reason.

If I remember correctly when I went to pickup the future Mrs. Wingspan one evening for a date, the muffler dropped off the carrier due to rust. 

I wired it up with some stuff I had in the trunk.

She was not impressed.

Still married me though. :rofl:


----------



## closer2pin (Jun 7, 2005)

1970 Chevelle, 327 Small Block.


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

1970 Chevy Nova, White, six cylinder, bought for $900 from an actual little old lady from West Los Angeles.


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

1967 Datsun Pick up with 750,000+ miles - It finally got stolen


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

1992 BMW E36 318i. Got it in 1999 as my first car. It was a bit on the slow side but I had a blast driving that car. Still miss it to this day.


----------



## jackie (May 11, 2005)

1964 MGB.

I was madly in love with that car, but it wasn't at all practical for a girl away at college, with Dad too far away to do constantly needed maintenance and repairs.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

Mine was a 1970 Ford Torino that my dad picked up new. We picked it up the day before Thanksgiving, 1969.

I got it when I went to college in Florida in September, 1975. These pictures were taken in early 1980, just before I graduated from Embry-Riddle. The car had just over 100,000 miles on it.

About a month after I graduated, I was driving around my home town, when another driver in her mid 70's coming in the opposite direction didn't see me & made a left turn right in front of me. Her insurance totaled the car (about $800 damage, with the car valued at $500).


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

A Dodge Colt - what a joke!


----------



## the_s_rabbit (Mar 8, 2005)

87' Toyota Camry Wagon :bigpimp:


----------



## Rsavory (Jul 13, 2005)

1968 Mercedes 220d. Dark green. No power steering, no a/c. 0-60 in about 3 minutes. Top speed of 90 on a downslope with the wind at your back. But it handled nicely, was built like a tank and got 36 mpg.


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

1985 Chevy S-10 brown/tan two tone paint. 2.8L V6. Probably one of the worst carbs ever made. I can't complain though it didn't cost me anything. It could also do some bad ass power braking.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

1979 Volvo 242DL. 4 speed manual, brown


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

LuvThatSam said:


> Mine.........A 96 Hyundai Accent......I hated that car with a passion....But now I miss it..........I sold it to a salvage yard for $60 dollars...........Guy said it was equvilent to 200 beers cans


Your GF's cute  :thumbup:

Okay... 72 Datsun 240Z with headers, custom suspension, roll cage, air dam, spoiler, dbl barrel Jaguar carbs, race ignition, mags, etc. Ohhhhhhhhh how I loved that car! Makes me wet just thinking back about it.


----------



## Big_C (Dec 26, 2005)

2004 325ci - shared with my brother for 1 year.. now his car


----------



## ggladden (Jan 11, 2006)

1978 Toyota Corolla Deluxe, White w/ white vinyl top.


----------



## black99bimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

1970chevelle ss 396, dad witnessed a burnout down the road and met me where i was going, car was sold at that point to my cousin.....


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

1991 ford mustang 5.0


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

At 17) Black 1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo

At 18) Tan 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokke Limited

At 20) Orient Blue 2000 328i


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

machmeter said:


> *Your GF's cute * :thumbup:
> 
> Okay... 72 Datsun 240Z with headers, custom suspension, roll cage, air dam, spoiler, dbl barrel Jaguar carbs, race ignition, mags, etc. Ohhhhhhhhh how I loved that car! Makes me wet just thinking back about it.


Thank you


----------



## cong13 (May 31, 2006)

'71 Ltd


----------



## exmercedesowner (Mar 3, 2006)

black99bimmer said:


> 1970chevelle ss 396, dad witnessed a burnout down the road and met me where i was going, car was sold at that point to my cousin.....


Musn't have been one of your dad's favorite neices or nephews....


----------



## MaxBuck (Jan 30, 2005)

1970 Datsun 1600 roadster. Absolutely no use in the snow. Clutches were an expendable item on this car.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I bought my grandma's 1972 Beetle Cabrio that she used at their vacation home in Switserland, paid 1,800 guilders for it about $900 in US currency... :thumbup: I drove it from Switserland to Holland and back to Germany, Switserland, Italy and France... I love that car till someone pulled out from a parking spot along a road, facing the wrong way and hit me head-on...  
I fixed it but rarely drove it afterwards and sold it for around 4,000 guilders or $2,000 later on...:thumbdwn:


----------



## Laszlo (Apr 12, 2006)

1971 Datson 240z, 56K original miles, English racing green exterior with tan leatherette interior (rare) and original alloy slot mag wheels. Sold it for 5K in 1988 before moving back to NY and wish I never did and still kicking myself in the a$$.


----------

